# who the hell is kesha an justin beber



## NevaSmokedOut (May 11, 2010)

okay i ain't much of a pop fan mostly cause mainstream music is straight butt, but maybe someone can shed a little light when i ask who the fuck is kesha an justin beber. from the word of mouth today i hear people talk about them like crazy. me despite my age my musical taste is from the time when biggie an pac had beef an when the spiced girls invaded the radio.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 11, 2010)

they are humans from planet earth... probably.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 18, 2010)

New pop "stars" that had one big hit and are still putting out more "music". Ke$ha has a trashy white girl persona going on, and justin, well, he's just about as young as they come. Google/youtube their shit if you want to know more.


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 21, 2010)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> okay i ain't much of a pop fan mostly cause mainstream music is straight butt, but maybe someone can shed a little light when i ask who the fuck is kesha an justin beber. from the word of mouth today i hear people talk about them like crazy. me despite my age my musical taste is from the time when biggie an pac had beef an when the spiced girls invaded the radio.


Justin bieber(young kid) is a great singers backed by a good rap artist.


[youtube]kffacxfA7G4[/youtube]

I like fergie with luda as well (she is 1 hot chick).

[youtube]q0SyUgw98tE[/youtube]


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 21, 2010)

[youtube]aT5S4vA58Mg[/youtube]


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 21, 2010)

[youtube]m9tZoMBCGf8[/youtube]


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 22, 2010)

[youtube]ctPSHK2jRrw&feature[/youtube]


----------



## RedHairs (May 22, 2010)

Times are-a-changing... a white girl named "Kesha". Won't be too long before one is name LaQuisha.



Ok, that's pushing it. But LaKesha is right around the corner!! (if thats not her name, already.)


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 22, 2010)

RedHairs said:


> Times are-a-changing... a white girl named "Kesha". Won't be too long before one is name LaQuisha.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's pushing it. But LaKesha is right around the corner!! (if thats not her name, already.)


I dont care what her name is as she looks rather fine to me oooooohhhhhhhhh la la and justin beiber is a young and very talented youngster who happens to be signed to LUDACRIS records (def jam records) so i think he will do fine.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2010)




----------



## RedHairs (May 22, 2010)

I wouldn't kick her outa the bed for eating crackers (not immediately at least). But that shit is annoying. 

Anywho. She doesn't seem anymore talented than any other one hit wonder teenie bopper now days. Cute young people on music videos with nothing really to say. Makes for good music when I'm on the treadmill and can't run fast enough to escape it.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 22, 2010)

YOUNG BUCK said:


> I dont care what her name is as she looks rather fine to me oooooohhhhhhhhh la la


 'nuff said lol


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


>


Trust you to notice that L.O.L...................

He must be packing or have a massive boner..............


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 22, 2010)

LOL for sure


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 22, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> LOL for sure


You never know he could be smuggling a few cans of beer being under age and a bag of green in to his dressing room as he does look a bit shifty.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 22, 2010)

YOUNG BUCK said:


> You never know he could be smuggling a few cans of beer being under age and a bag of green in to his dressing room as he does look a bit shifty.


man, i can't stop smiling and laughing at this one. Poor kid. Facial expression is priceless too


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 22, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> man, i can't stop smiling and laughing at this one. Poor kid. Facial expression is priceless too


Have you seen his video. He is a good young singer.


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 22, 2010)

[youtube]kffacxfA7G4[/youtube]


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, for his age he's doing quite well. He's going to have to figure out how to um, "control" himself with all those girls around though...And lets hope he doesn't turn out to be a K. fed, or Brittany, etc...


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 22, 2010)

cdrippper2 said:


> Yeah, for his age he's doing quite well. He's going to have to figure out how to um, "control" himself with all those girls around though...And lets hope he doesn't turn out to be a K. fed, or Brittany, etc...


I think he will have problems fighting the young chicks off (lucky f*ck*r).


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 22, 2010)

Power to him! At least he's not part of the disney/jonas brothers crap (purity rings, LMFAO)


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2010)

YOUNG BUCK said:


> Trust you to notice that L.O.L...................
> 
> He must be packing or have a massive boner..............


something about the big red circle gave me a clue. kinda what makes me so smart. i notice the little things.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2010)

YOUNG BUCK said:


> You never know he could be smuggling a few cans of beer being under age and a bag of green in to his dressing room as he does look a bit shifty.



and the bowling ball in his other hand is for what?

seems we have a fan amongst us.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 22, 2010)

[video=youtube;O7wdk44Jsws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7wdk44Jsws[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> [video=youtube;O7wdk44Jsws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7wdk44Jsws[/video]



that's funny.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (May 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that's funny.


yeah, war ensamble just fits.
i love that video.


----------



## RedHairs (May 22, 2010)

I don't get it.






Seriously... I don't get it at all.


----------



## BCBuddy420 (May 22, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> [video=youtube;O7wdk44Jsws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7wdk44Jsws[/video]


I dunno if it's the fact that I drank an assload of booze last night hit some rails (woops) and got 5 hours sleep but I laughed hard at that  whoever invented that ridiculous contraption


----------



## mastakoosh (May 22, 2010)

id bet the house buck=ludaaaa! gauronteeed. hahha same exact taste in music.


----------



## juleswinnfield (May 22, 2010)

and then comes puberty ...


----------



## doc111 (May 22, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> id bet the house buck=ludaaaa! gauronteeed. hahha same exact taste in music.


Yeah I kinda thought that too. Hmmmmmmm..........


----------



## Leothwyn (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for giving me something to cleanse my palette... I couldn't resist clicking on that 1st Justin Bieber video. I've heard of him and was curious - that's some seriously cheesy music.



tinyTURTLE said:


> [video=youtube;O7wdk44Jsws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7wdk44Jsws[/video]


----------



## doc111 (May 22, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> id bet the house buck=ludaaaa! gauronteeed. hahha same exact taste in music.


LUDA used to show off this one bud shot all the time too. Now, either this guy is stealing LUDA's shit and calling it his own, or this is LUDA. It doesn't take a detective to crack this case. lol!



YOUNG BUCK said:


> I always grow single cola top plants and you simply just grow them without cutting/bending/pruning etc. If you just let them grow the top cola will become massive and elongate as it grows.
> This is one of mine just planted and left alone and this is it ready.







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## doc111 (May 22, 2010)

This is the exact same growroom he used to show off too. Interesting..............




YOUNG BUCK said:


> Yes like this set up of mine where the fan is mounted in the attick and i dont have a filter on the otherside (outlet) either just ducting that leads outdoors through the roof.







Attached Thumbnails


----------



## YOUNG BUCK (May 22, 2010)

http://celebrityfanatics.com/justin-bieber/quiz-uk/?artist=jb


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2010)

doc111 said:


> This is the exact same growroom he used to show off too. Interesting..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...





young buck is luda?


----------



## mastakoosh (May 22, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Yeah I kinda thought that too. Hmmmmmmm..........


 damn i didnt know about all those pics lol. i just saw a thread or two and got a vibe of luda. anyone that defends bieber and posts all the mainstream hip hop has to be him.


----------



## doc111 (May 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> young buck is luda?


Yes. Absolutely no doubt about it.


----------



## doc111 (May 23, 2010)

doc111 said:


> This is the exact same growroom he used to show off too. Interesting..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is an old post of Luda's. Notice how the growrooms look identical? *DOH!*


LUDACRIS said:


> how are these for 2 weeks??????.
> THANKS ALL.


[/QUOTE]




Attached Thumbnails


----------

